
Chinese spy app allows officials to harvest personal data - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/02/how-chinese-spy-app-allows-officials-to-harvest-personal-data
======
spookybones
Any progress on spying on the spies? I’m waiting for data leaks on Chinese
politicians, and citizens tracking abusive police.

